# vybrat firmu, která jeho srdce jest



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, v rozhovoru s finanční koučkou zde (financeproradost.cz) jsem narazil na výraz, který mi připadá divn*ý**:


> - Jak by měl člověk rozvíjet své dovednosti a přijít na to, co mu jde?
> - Po škole by si člověk měl vybrat firmu, *která jeho srdce jest* (i kdyby tam měl jen kopírovat papíry), a podívat se, jak ta firma funguje zevnitř. Radím každému, aby prozkoumal, jak funguje šest oblastí, které tvoří každou firmu na světě (marketing, obchod, finance, IT, administrativa a lidé), a potom se vydal svou vlastní cestou.


Slovu "jest" rozumím jako zastaralá forma třetí osoby jednotného čísla oznamovacího způsobu přítomného času slovesa být - tedy "je", která se používá třeba v Bibli, ale ani "vybrat firmu, která jeho srdce *je*" mi jaksi nejde do hlavy. Zní to dobře? Tuším, že smysl má být asi "která je jeho srdci blízká ..."
Předem děkuji za pomoc. 

*[Edit: corrected as per werrr's advice. Apologies for my mistake, and thanks werrr! ]


----------



## Mori.cze

Ano, je to divné. Ne, nezní to ani trochu dobře, ba nebála bych se říct, že je to nesmysl. Význam chápu stejně, ale jen díky kontextu.


----------



## werrr

Buď
výraz, který mi připadá divný (připadá + přídavné jméno)​nebo
výraz, který mi zní divně (zní + příslovce)​Já na tom spojení nic zvláštního nenalézám. Snad jen, že vedlejší věta je tu trochu nadbytečná. Sám bych řekl spíše "vybrat si firmu (dle) srdce svého". Nevím, jestli je to zřejmé, tak pro jistotu dodávám, že "jeho srdce" zde není nominativ, ale genitiv.

firma srdce mého = company of my heart ~ my favorite company ~ my cordial company ~ company at my choice​stejně jako

milá srdce mého = love of my heart
melodie srdce mého = melody of my heart
krajina srdce mého = country of my heart
krajina srdce mého otce = country of my father's heart

přítel srdce mého = friend of my heart ~ my soul mate​Dodal bych ještě frázi:
učiň dle srdce svého ~ do as you wish​


----------



## Mori.cze

Aha, genitiv, tak to asi mohlo vzniknout, pořád to ale není ani trochu dobrá formulace. "Firma jeho srdce" by byla extrémně patetická, ale možná, "firma, která jeho srdce jest" je zkrátka nesmysl, trvám na tom, že správně česky to není. A "krajina srdce mého otce" zní jako pověstné divadlo Národa a stěna Čerta, čili prachbídně, nehledě už k tomu, že si pod takovým pojmem představím tatínkovu aortu a srdeční chlopně.


----------



## werrr

Mori.cze said:


> A "krajina srdce mého otce" zní jako pověstné divadlo Národa a stěna Čerta, čili prachbídně...


Proboha, to myslíte vážně? K jednomu podstatnému jménu se přivlastňuje pomocí přídavných jmen, k víceslovným spojením se přivlastňuje pomocí genitivu.


----------



## Mori.cze

Ano, to myslím vážně. Pokud nám slepým následováním pravidel vznikne paskvil, je nejlépe se zastavit a zamyslet, zda by nešlo říct něco jako "krajina, kterou má můj otec rád". 

Spojení "x mého srdce" je velmi archaické a dnešní čeština jej zná v podstatě jen jako ustrnulou vazbu, k použití beze změn a nejlépe jen v ironii. A když k tomu připlácnete nějaké to "jest", nejen že nevznikne formulace à la Vančura, ale často ani použitelná čeština.


----------



## morior_invictus

Enquiring Mind said:


> Tuším, že smysl má být asi "která je jeho srdci blízká ..."





Enquiring Mind said:


> Zní to dobře?


Well, I actually had to stop there for a second as I had a hard time decoding the meaning. Having said that, I agree with werrr that there is nothing grammatically wrong with the construction as such. Stylistically speaking, it seems that it is not very reader-friendly.

. . .firmu, která je *firmou jeho srdce* ("X mého/tvého/jeho/jejího/našeho/vašeho/jejich srdce" is poetic; the rest is normal)
. . .firmu, která *jeho srdce firmou* jest / . . .firmu, která *firmou jeho srdce *jest (putting "jest" at the end makes the whole thing sound poetic)
. . .firmu, která jeho srdce firmou jest / . . .firmu, která firmou jeho srdce jest ("firmou" is omitted to avoid the repetition - however, there is a risk of interrupting the reading flow and/or confusing the reader)

In Slovak, we wouldn't have this dilemma as the noun "srdce" would look differently in the genitive case***:

. . . firmu, ktorá jeho srdc*a* je

_____________
*** which I believe was the main reason why *I* struggled with the meaning


----------

